# Orange Box installation from DVD



## paolo2504 (Dec 12, 2007)

hi all,
i'm one of those thousands users having problem with Orange Box installation.
The issue relies on the fact that OB setup wont install from DVD but only from the net: this means nearly 16GB of data. Forgot mention i'm using a slow dialup connection.
I found of the web this is a real bug i OB, still without official (if any) solution by valve.
Some customers suggest to disconnect while steam is installing games: this should force steam to bypass the bug. Actually, this happens but unfortunately then stops: soon as disconnected, steam starts installing from disk1, then asks disk2 but suddenly stops.
Somebody say to re-run the OB dvd setup , this time choosing the new option 'reinstall orange box': unfortunately, i dont have that 'magic' option.

Please: anybody help ? I'm going to ask refund money to Valve for this but i dont expect much fortune on this. If anybody succeeded in finding a good workaround, please share.

thanks in advance.
:4-dontkno


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

do you have any friends with a high speed connection?if so maybe you could go to there house,and get it installed from there.


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

Do you have "virtual ram (page file)" enabled or disabled on your computer?

I got Orange box about two weeks ago. I tried installing it about 3 times. Everytime it asked for the second DVD, it ended up freezing on me and I had to restart my computer and try again, with the same results.

Finally, I tried re-enabling the virtual ram on my computer (Note: I also disabled my antivirus and firewall, just in case), I put in the second DVD, and Voila!, it worked.


----------



## paolo2504 (Dec 12, 2007)

thankyou for reply.
no: i dont have friends with h-speed internet conenction. anycase, even if it were, i found some people saying they did installation on friend pc and then game either didnt work or steam account got disabled becauase of found fraudolent (that is , installed on more than one pc). Ironic.

Also, i dont have virtual ram.

definitely, there's a bug in OB setup preventing that forces itself to install from web. Steam support is NON-EXISTENT. They replied that 'unfortunately UPDATES can only be done viw web...' Guess they even are not able to read customer posts, not jsut reply to them.
In addition Valve does not accept any REFUND MONEY. This is unbelivable: some lawyer should be contacted to promote some action against valve.

So i'm stuck. Any hint ?


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

Well, if you don't have virtual ram (page file), then you should enable it. You do know what virtual ram is, correct?

"The location and size of the page file is configured in SystemProperties, Advanced, Performance (click the Settings button)."
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/555223


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

tosh9i said:


> Well, if you don't have virtual ram (page file), then you should enable it. You do know what virtual ram is, correct?
> 
> "The location and size of the page file is configured in SystemProperties, Advanced, Performance (click the Settings button)."
> http://support.microsoft.com/kb/555223



very well could be the problem windows doesnt work well with no page file.


----------

